# LOS PISCOS Y VINOS DEL PERU OBTUBIERÓN MEDALLAS DE HONOR....



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESPECTACULOS : Vinos y piscos de Perú obtienen diez medallas en Concurso belga
Enviado por noticias on 9/4/2005 9:24:07 (79 Lecturas) 
Bruselas, 8 abr (EFE).- Los vinos y piscos de Perú obtuvieron 10 medallas en el "Concurso Mundial de Bruselas", en el que participaron más de 4.000 caldos y bebidas espirituosas de 48 países del mundo, según informó hoy, viernes, la Embajada peruana en Bélgica, en un comunicado. La Embajada difundió así los vinos de su país galardonados en la XII edición de dicho certamen, que concluyó el pasado 2 de abril.

El vino Tabernero Blanco de Blancos 2004 consiguió una medalla de oro y el vino Tabernero Cabernet Sauvignon 2002 logró la medalla de plata.

Dentro del concurso sobre bebidas espirituosas, obtuvieron 3 medallas de oro los piscos Biondi-Quebranta 2004, Puro Torontel y Bodega El Carmen-Pisco Viejo Tonel-Acholado.

Cinco piscos consiguieron medallas de plata:Tabarnero-La Botija-Italia 2002; Natufrut-Pisco Acholado Gran Cruz 2004; Natufrut-Pisco Torontel Gran Cruz; Viña Ocucaje-Gran Pisco Quebranta 2004 y Viña Ocucaje-Pisco Italia 2004.

El pisco es un aguardiente de vino hecho en Perú y, para este país los premios a esta bebida "constituyen un reconocimiento a la calidad y al esfuerzo de los productores", además de ser un signo sobre el mercado potencial que existe en Europa, según la Embajada.

Señaló que los premios a los dos vinos blancos también implican un nuevo reconocimiento al constante desarrollo y a la calidad de la elaboración de estos caldos en Perú, en un "concurso de prestigio mundial".EFE


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenísima noticia, el Pisco es Perú


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*No sabia que en Peru se hacian vinos...:?*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Magallanes said:


> *No sabia que en Peru se hacian vinos...:?*


Claro que si, El peru fue un pais vitivinicola durante la colonia, ademas tenemos las haciendas vitivinicolas mas antiguas de sudamerica, las haciendas mas reconocidas estan al sur de Lima como La havienda montesierpe, tacama, Tabernero, La Lagrima (Queirolo), Ocucaje y muchas más, el problema en el peru que muchas de las marcas de vino son adulteradas...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *No sabia que en Peru se hacian vinos...:?*


 :eek2: :eek2: :runaway:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Magallanes said:


> *No sabia que en Peru se hacian vinos...:?*


JUAT!!! :eek2:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *No sabia que en Peru se hacian vinos...:?*


uuuffff , se hace desde antes que ustedes se roben el pisco :jk:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *No sabia que en Peru se hacian vinos...:?*


:eek2:







:eek2: 

:eek2:







:eek2: 

:eek2:







:eek2:​


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> :eek2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA :lol: :lol: :applause: :applause: :applause: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

^


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buena noticia, y para los que no sabian................. pues ya lo saben !!!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si, pero yo leí que en el Perú solo se consume el 1% de vino.
Osea que es casi nada, en comparación con otras bebidas.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Che... espero que no empiecen a joder ahora con que al vino en Chile lo comercialicen como Vino chileno, que vino a secas es el de Perú...

:jk:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

poroto said:


> Che... espero que no empiecen a joder ahora con que al vino en Chile lo comercialicen como Vino chileno, que vino a secas es el de Perú...
> 
> :jk:


No es para tanto, yo tambien creia que brasil no producia vinos por ser un pais tropical, pero todo lo contrario, y si algo hay que reconocer, ademas que lo dicen expertos enologos, que el mejor vino de america es el chileno...


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Jajaja no le pongan tanto, es que como al parecer no exportan mucho nunca he visto una botella de vino peruano...seria interesante probar algo algun dia...*


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Quién dice que el mejor vino de America es el Chileno?????
En europa lo ven al costado de otros como vino baratito.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Magallanes said:


> *Jajaja no le pongan tanto, es que como al parecer no exportan mucho nunca he visto una botella de vino peruano...seria interesante probar algo algun dia...*













































Ahora ya lo viste, sigamos con semejante noticion...!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Perú es un país chelero, que vende su pisco y vinos a paises europeos, en donde es muy apreciado debo decir, cuando fui a Alemania este año, fui a un bar con unos amigos y vendian pisco sour, lo que más orgullo me dio, era que en la carta de tragos decía Peruvian sour


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al peruano le gusta los vinos dulces, ese tipo de vino es el que se hace aca, de cosecha temprana...


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

KW said:


> Quién dice que el mejor vino de America es el Chileno?????
> En europa lo ven al costado de otros como vino baratito.


*Jajaja estas loco...*


----------

